# bussare al citofono



## elena73

Nel forum italiano-inglese abbiamo scoperto che in certe parti d'Italia si userebbe dire (dovrebbe essere italiano REGIONALE!!) 'bussare' anche con il citofono. 
Tipo: ''Hanno bussato al citofono''... ''Maria, per favore bussa al citofono di Luca''. 

Vi risulta? E se sì, in che area?


----------



## Blackman

Perchè no?

Si usa, magari in senso più ampio, senza specificare _al citofono_. Anche come battuta funziona.


----------



## elena73

Blackman said:


> Perchè no?
> 
> Si usa, magari in senso più ampio, senza specificare _al citofono_. Anche come battuta funziona.



Ah, ma io mi riferivo a un uso normale, non a una battuta scherzosa.

Quindi ''bussare al citofono'' da te si usa? O solo 'generico': ''bussa ''?


----------



## Blackman

Il fatto è che io dico semplicemente _bussa_, ma ho il citofono. E si, ho sentito anche qui _bussa al citofono_.


----------



## gc200000

Mai sentito, suonerebbe ridicolo.


----------



## Ruminante

Salve,
scrivo dal Lazio; qui si usa è vero, ma è sbagliato. Io per esempio lo dico sempre, "bussa" oppure piu' specificatamente "bussa al citofono" o "bussano alla porta", pero' poi mi correggo e ripeto "suonano alla porta" o al citofono. Perchè bussano significa proprio che usano le nocche per fare "toc toc" sulla porta, come avveniva prima della scoperta del campanello e del citofono insomma. In conclusione è esatto solo questo, vi faccio un esempio: "bussano alla porta" (certo non al citofono); e solo e soltanto se c'è qualcuno che sta dando dei colpetti alla porta, da fuori. Magari perchè è l'ora del riposo e suonare al campanello rischierebbe di svegliare qualcuno...


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche qui si usa, l'ho sentito spesso. Credo sia dovuto al fatto che nelle case moderne ormai tutti hanno un campanello o un citofono, per cui è rimasto l'uso del verbo "bussare" adattato al mezzo moderno.


----------



## elena73

La mia sensazione infatti è che si usa in certe parti d'Italia sì, in certe no. 
Gc dalla Sicilia dice NO, io (almeno per le parti della Toscana che conosco) dico: non l'ho MAI sentito/non si usa. 

C'è qualcuno anche per sapere se lo dicono nel Nord Italia?? (E nel resto d'Italia, s'intende..)


----------



## Anaiss

Davvero c'è qualcuno che lo dice? Mai sentito a Venezia...(che sollievo).
Per me è allucinante, al citofono si suona e basta!


----------



## infinite sadness

Mah... allora anche suonare al citofono è sbagliato, si dovrebbe dire suonare *il *citofono.


----------



## elena73

infinite sadness said:


> Mah... allora anche suonare al citofono è sbagliato, si dovrebbe dire suonare *il *citofono.


Mica è un mandolino 
Comunque finiamo off-topic, così...


----------



## MünchnerFax

L'ho sentito usato regolarmente da persone della provincia di Salerno.


----------



## infinite sadness

Se voi dite che è allucinante dire "bussano al citofono", per me è allucinante sentire dire "suonano al citofono". Sarebbe come dire "io suono alla chitarra".


----------



## elena73

Io non ho espresso un giudizio su questo uso. Se mi chiedi esplicitamente se lo userei/se mi piace ti rispondo: personalmente non lo uso, non l'ho mai sentito, non mi piace perché lo trovo un po' strano.... (ma esattamente come a te potrebbe non piacere l'uso di 'mi fa fame', che è stato similmente dibatutto e che in certe aree della Toscana si usa ancora). 


P.S. Sul suonare al/il citofono: 
http://forum.accademiadellacrusca.it/forum_5/interventi/787.shtml

Il citofono secondo non è 'apparentabile' a uno strumento musicale. Però non è questo il tema del thread (!!).


----------



## Anaiss

Bussare però vuol dire battere...Non è l'azione sbagliata? 
A me salta subito all'occhio, anzi all'orecchio.
Il dubbio su una preposizione o meno mi risulta secondario.

(Comunque accetterei anche _suonare il citofono_, un po' come _suonare il campanello_).


----------



## elena73

Anaiss said:


> Il dubbio su una preposizione o meno mi risulta secondario.



Sì, concordo con Anaiss, questa parte (preposizione) è discutibile come 'sfumatura', in seconda battuta (un po' come la portata principale rispetto al dessert).


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, l'avevo capito. Però, se si dà per buona questa tesi, bisognerebbe anche dire "suonano al telefono". Invece comunemente si dice "suona il telefono". Mentre l'espressione corretta dovrebbe addirittura essere "suona il campanellino dell'apparecchio telefonico".
Tutto questo, per dire che non c'è nulla di allucinante in un'espressione che entra nell'uso quotidiano, ma bisogna solo prenderne atto.

E poi, scusa, se uno dice "suonano al citofono" si potrebbe pensare che c'è qualcuno che suona il mandolino davanti al citofono. Mentre invece se si dice "bussano al citofono" viene evitato ogni spiacevole equivoco.


----------



## kitten

infinite sadness said:


> Se voi dite che è allucinante dire "bussano al citofono", per me è allucinante sentire dire "suonano al citofono". Sarebbe come dire "io suono alla chitarra".


 

Suonare al citofono forse dal punto di vista grammaticale non è un gran che ma lo giustificherei dicendo che qualcuno è al citofono...inteso come "luogo"... Non lo vedo come un uso sbagliato della preposizione con il complemento oggetto, come in "suono alla chitarra"

Pero' "suonare al campanello" mi sembra piu' strano...


Tornando a "bussare al citofono" anche per me è ridicolo... suono il citofono con il dito, spingendo il pulsante... perchè dovrei dire "bussare"????
Se sento bussare alla porta non dico "hanno suonato alla porta"!


----------



## infinite sadness

Devi bussare perché per fare suonare il campanello bisogna percuotere il pulsante battendolo con un dito.


----------



## elena73

infinite sadness said:


> Devi bussare perché per fare suonare il campanello bisogna percuotere il pulsante battendolo con un dito.



No, bussare vuol dire un'altra cosa. 
'Bussare al citofono' è un uso regionale, su questo non ci sono dubbi.
Avevo interesse a capire la distribuzione geografica.


----------



## Anaiss

Per me l'atto è di suonare, il citofono ha un segnale acustico artificiale. 
"Bussare" implica un rumore sordo provocato dall'atto fisico di battere. 
Mi scuso se sono sembrata polemica, ma è solo per questo che "Bussare al citofono" mi suona strano e poco corretto.


> Devi bussare perché per fare suonare il campanello bisogna percuotere il pulsante battendolo con un dito.


Per far suonare il campanello si preme il pulsante (una o più volte, ma fatico proprio ad assimilare questa a azione a battere).
Detto questo, ognuno è libero di esprimersi come meglio crede, l'importante è capirsi.


----------



## furs

Bussare al citofono non l'ho mai sentito al Nord. E nota che per diverse ragioni conosco parecchi dialetti e varianti di italiano regionale (triestino-veneto-milanese-piemontese-genovese).


----------



## elena73

Mi sembra quindi di capire tendenzialmente che:
Nord + parte del centro Italia non si usa 
Sud + parte del centro Italia (dal Lazio, sostanzialmente, mi pare di capire) si usa. 
Salvo ulteriori interventi per ora grazie a tutti!!

EDIT: dovrei sentire che dice la mia migliore amica, che è abruzzese... chissà...


----------



## ursu-lab

Io farei una distinzione tra la frase che usa chi chiama e quella che usa chi "sente"/risponde.

Cioè, uno suona *il* campanello e l'altro risponde *al *citofono perché suona il campanello del citofono.

Nel caso della porta non è un rumore ma un gesto che fa rumore: bussare.
Per cui è usato sia da chi lo fa che da chi lo riceve.
Busso alla porta/(sento qualcuno che) bussano alla porta 

Nel caso del citofono si riferisce solo a chi riceve. 
Io, personalmente, direi: suonano (alla porta)/rispondi (al citofono)/va' ad aprire.

Cioè, la parola "citofono" la userei solo con il verbo "rispondere".

Non credo che "bussare al citofono" sia una variante dialettale, secondo me è solo una combinazione stramba (direi assurda) di due termini usata impropriamente e probabilmente diffusa - spero poco - su tutto il territorio nazionale.

Anche perché, a voler essere pignoli, quest'errore potrebbe farlo solo chi vive in una casa/villa, visto che i citofoni sono sempre collegati al portone/cancello principale di un condominio ed è impossibile sentire "bussare" alla porta se ti suonano a una distanza di magari cinquanta metri in linea d'aria.
In un condominio ti può bussare al massimo il tuo vicino di casa...

Comunque, in Emilia non l'ho mai sentito.



infinite sadness said:


> Devi *bussare *perché per fare suonare il  campanello bisogna *percuotere *il pulsante *battendolo *con un  dito.



 Povero campanello!


----------



## elena73

Ursu-lab ho capito qual è la tua opinione, io credo proprio sia un uso regionale, non una specie di errore 'personale'. 
In effetti quando in un posto c'è un uso, l'uso ha la sua forza (e si sa quanto in Italia, lo dico in senso positivo, siamo attaccati agli usi/tradizioni).
Grazie per il tuo contributo 'geografico' dall'Emilia.. Anche un'altra persona dell'Emilia mi aveva confermato la stessa cosa.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Mai sentito prima, qui. Sembra un lapsus.


----------



## marco.cur

A me sembra normale dire "bussano alla porta". Al citofono mi sembrerebbe un po' strano, in genere dico "suonano al citofono".


----------



## elena73

Angel.Aura said:


> Mai sentito prima, qui. Sembra un lapsus.


Angel, interessante. C'è stato il post di una persona del Lazio che invece sostiene di sentirlo dire... Che ne pensi? (post 6) Magari solo in certe zone del Lazio, allora.

EDIT: @Marco, ma Blackman, che pure è sardo dice che da loro si usa!! (Vedi post 4)


----------



## Angel.Aura

elena73 said:


> AngelLaura , interessante. C'è stato il post di una persona del Lazio che invece sostiene di sentirlo dire... Che ne pensi? (post 6) Magari solo in certe zone del Lazio, allora.


Credo proprio di sì. Ci sono parecchie differenze non solo tra provincia e provincia, ma a volte tra paese e paese confinante.


----------



## Blackman

Blackman said:


> Il fatto è che io dico semplicemente _bussa_, ma ho il citofono. E si, ho sentito anche qui _bussa al citofono_.


 
Mi quoto per amor di precisione. Il fatto che io l'abbia sentito non ne certifica la diffusione nella mia area di residenza. Potrei anche averlo sentito da un'avventore, un immigrato, alla TV. Semplicemente non è la prima volta che lo sento.


----------



## marco.cur

Secondo me il citofono è un'invenzione troppo recente perché possa dare origine a modi di dire regionali.


----------



## Blackman

marco.cur said:


> Secondo me il citofono è un'invenzione troppo recente perché possa dare origine a modi di dire regionali.


 
E' un'interessante intuizione. Infatti secondo me non è regionale. A parte l'obbligo di verificarne il contesto nel quale lo si è sentito, può andare da un tono ironico fino alla semplice pigrizia mentale, passando per l'emulazione.


----------



## elena73

Blackman said:


> Mi quoto per amor di precisione. Il fatto che io l'abbia sentito non ne certifica la diffusione nella mia area di residenza. Potrei anche averlo sentito da un'avventore, un immigrato, alla TV. Semplicemente non è la prima volta che lo sento.



No, Blackman, però in un thread dove si tenta di capire la diffusione geografica la risposta va ponderata!!! 

Il citofono c'è da almeno 30 anni (e sono tanti).

Al di là di questo... ci sono molti utenti della Campania/Sicilia che hanno detto che da loro si usa comunemente. Non credo sia un caso che altre persone di altre zone d'Italia rispondono INVECE dicendo ''Che???'' in modo molto sorpreso (io non ho dubbi sul fatto di non averlo mai sentito!!!)


----------



## infinite sadness

Infatti, più che regionale io lo definirei un uso dei ceti sociali popolari, oppure una semplificazione del linguaggio informale. Anche perché, se uno vuole la precisione, non si dovrebbe dire neanche "bussano" (e invece si dice), visto che l'atto di fare toc-toc con le nocche sulla porta non esiste più da quando è entrata l'energia elettrica nelle case, cioè da più di un secolo.
Poi, se è vero che "bussare" viene da "pulsare", ci può benissimo rientrare l'azione di spingere un "pulsante", non lo vedrei così incongruo come termine.


----------



## Anaiss

Scusa, ma mica tutte le porte hanno un campanello!
E chi avrebbe mai detto che bussare viene da pulsare???


----------



## infinite sadness

Tutte no, ma il 99% delle abitazioni ha un campanello.


----------



## elena73

infinite sadness said:


> Infatti, più che regionale io lo definirei un uso dei ceti sociali popolari, oppure una semplificazione del linguaggio informale. Anche perché, se uno vuole la precisione, non si dovrebbe dire neanche "bussano" (e invece si dice), visto che l'atto di fare toc-toc con le nocche sulla porta non esiste più da quando è entrata l'energia elettrica nelle case, cioè da più di un secolo.
> Poi, se è vero che "bussare" viene da "pulsare", ci può benissimo rientrare l'azione di spingere un "pulsante", non lo vedrei così incongruo come termine.


Però qua da me, e questo vale anche per molti utenti di altre zone d'Italia, non si è MAI sentito dire = non c'è un CETO SOCIALE che lo usa. E' qui che sta la differenza, per questo ho detto 'regionale'.


----------



## infinite sadness

Non so, immagino i ceti meno acculturati, tipo me.


----------



## Anaiss

Chiedo venia, credevo che mi fossero state attribuite parole che effettivamente non ho scritto, ma per correttezza, da etimo  c'è il riferimento a pulsare.
Comunque,l'ho detto perché il discorso mi sembrava un po' generale...si bussa ancora alle porte chiuse delle stanze, o quando si sa di essere attesi all'ingresso ma non si vuole disturbare scampanellando, o no?
Etimo a parte, dalla definizione odierna di bussare però si capisce che si tratta di colpire qualcosa.
Diresti anche che _bussi i tasti sulla tastiera_?
Sono sempre pulsanti, in fondo! (?)


----------



## infinite sadness

Mi sembra che per i tasti si dica "battere", ma in generale io non credo che ci sia una ragione scientifica per cui si impone un uso di una parola a scapito di un'altra. Secondo me l'evoluzione del senso delle singole parole è molto legata al caso.


----------



## Anaiss

Sono d'accordo, però si verifica una specie di distribuzione complementare nell'uso delle parole.
Non direi "bussare i tasti" perché bussare l'ho sempre associato ai colpi che si danno ad una porta, anche i dizionari sembrano rilevare questa specificità, tranne ovviamente nel significato di _prendere a botte_ (registrato come piuttosto raro). 
Mi sembra strappato impropriamente a quest'uso ormai così specifico.
(fine del tedio, vi auguro una buona giornata )


----------



## marco.cur

Ripeto, secondo me la grammatica c'entra poco.
Bussare alla porta è una frase di uso consolidato, che si tramanda oramai da diverse generazioni, e come spesso capita continua ad essere usata in questa forma anche dopo che non si usa più il battacchio per bussare. È quindi inutile voler a tutti i costi analizzare il verbo bussare, per capire se significa solo prendere a colpi una porta oppura anche premere il campanello. Tanto è vero che nessuno direbbe "bussare il campanello" al posto di suonare.

Il citofono è nato per essere suonato, un citofono col battacchio non è mai esistito (almeno che io sappia).


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me l'espressione "bussano al citofono" ha anche una sua praticità per le case in condominio, nelle quali vi sono due campanelli, uno per il portone di sotto e uno per il portone di sopra, per cui se uno dice "bussano" non si capisce se devo aprire la porta o se devo rispondere al citofono.


----------



## Blackman

infinite sadness said:


> Mi sembra che per i tasti si dica "battere", ma in generale io non credo che ci sia una ragione scientifica per cui si impone un uso di una parola a scapito di un'altra. Secondo me l'evoluzione del senso delle singole parole è molto legata al caso.


 
Per i tasti si dice _pigiare_, a meno che non sia regionale pure questo....


----------



## marco.cur

infinite sadness said:


> Secondo me l'espressione "bussano al citofono" ha anche una sua praticità per le case in condominio


Invece la questione è molto pù semplice: se senti dire «bussano» vai ad aprire la porta, se senti dire «suonano» rispondi al citofono, e poiché in genere il citofono è a fianco alla porta, se sbagli non è poi così grave.


----------



## infinite sadness

E allora... in quelle case dove c'è un campanello che si suona tirando una cordicella, al posto di "bussano" si dovrà dire "tirano la cordicella del campanello"?


----------



## marco.cur

Vai ad aprire! Per tagliare la testa al toro.


----------



## ipaziateone

dalle mie parti, Brianza, si usa "citofonare". 
Bussare il citofono non si usa ma si usa poco anche suonare il citofono.


----------



## infinite sadness

Visto che la grammatica non c'entra, allora immaginiamo un dialogo.

Tizio: "Bussano!"
Caio: "Dove, alla porta a al citofono?"
Tizio: "al citofono".

Secondo voi questo è surreale, irreale o realistico?


----------



## marco.cur

Verosimile.


----------



## ipaziateone

infinite sadness said:


> Visto che la grammatica non c'entra, allora immaginiamo un dialogo.
> 
> Tizio: "Bussano!"
> Caio: "Dove, alla porta a al citofono?"
> Tizio: "al citofono".
> 
> Secondo voi questo è surreale, irreale o realistico?




suonerebbe altrettanto surreale:
Tizio: "Suonano!"
Caio: "Dove, alla porta a al citofono?"
Tizio: "al citofono".

Infatti noi brianzoli furbissimi diremmo:
Tizio: "Hanno citofonato!"
Caio: "Vado a rispondere".


----------



## marco.cur

Mi pare la soluzione migliore. Citofonare penso si usi in po' dappertutto.


----------



## Ruminante

"citofonare" la soluzione migliore? probabilmente, marco.cur, pero' a me non viene da dire "hanno citofonato" ma "hanno suonato". A questo punto pero' non sono affatto sicura che si tratti soltanto di una questione regionale, forse dipende molto dal livello culturale e ... organizzativo delle persone.
Ciao a tutti, saluti da Lavinio (Anzio, Roma)


----------



## elena73

infinite sadness said:


> Visto che la grammatica non c'entra, allora immaginiamo un dialogo.
> 
> Tizio: "Bussano!"
> Caio: "Dove, alla porta a al citofono?"
> Tizio: "al citofono".
> Secondo voi questo è surreale, irreale o realistico?



Infinite sadness per farti ridere ti metto questo dialogo per come avverrebbe fra me e mio fratello, con relativo accento toscano (dove si sentirebbe): 

Mio fratello: Bussano!
Io: Dove, alla porta a al citofono?
Mio fratello (con ampio sorriso a presa di c): Secondo te?? (c aspirata, t pure)

oppure: 

Mio fratello: Bussano!
Io: Dove, alla porta a al citofono?
Mio fratello (con sguardo veramente disperato): Ma sssei di 'fori???


----------



## infinite sadness

Il fatto è che in certe circostanze a volte non c'è il tempo di pensare alle parole giuste da dire. 
Spesso si dice solo "telefono!" oppure "citofono!"


----------



## gc200000

Blackman said:


> Per i tasti si dice _pigiare_, a meno che non sia regionale pure questo....



Pigiare è italiano, è corretto, ma per me assolutamente inconsueto.

Un tasto si preme.


----------



## Blackman

gc200000 said:


> Pigiare è italiano, è corretto, ma per me assolutamente inconsueto.
> 
> Un tasto si preme.



Perché, _schiacciare_ no?

Dipende dai tasti. Quelli del pianoforte si battono. Un pulsante/bottone si schiaccia pure.


----------



## elena73

Ho chiesto alla mia amica abruzzese. In Abruzzo questa espressione non si usa. 

Ieri sera per puro caso mi sono imbattuta in questo: 

http://it-it.facebook.com/photo.php...pid=4483316&id=262798431684&fbid=386907506684


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche lì ci sono opinioni differenti. Comunque io rimango dell'idea che non sia classificabile come errore grammaticale.


----------

